# traction control not limiting engine



## gmonde (Apr 25, 2014)

i have a 2006 gto m6 the traction control is not limiting the engine while on , it lets me roast the tires with no power reduction, there are no codes in the ecu and no lights on , but while spinning the tires the lcd says traction loss ,, any ideas ,,thanks gmonde


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

Im interested also, I dont notice much difference between on and off. I just bought the car a month ago and figured it was just because theres not much to limit on an m6 other than timing.

I guess maybe its up to the driver to be easier on the right foot if they want traction.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think you're expecting too much from the TC system on these cars. It isn't the best stability control system ever made. The system on our Benz is considerably better. I'd say it works like you're expecting your GTO system to work but they just aren't that good. Even the system on my wife's Kia is better than the GTO but that one doesn't really have enough power to worry about. Read this thread. It may add some insight:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/traction-control-still-no-traction-17651/


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

My right foot works great


----------



## Bill5614 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a 2005 m6 and my traction control works great. But occasionally it'll do exactly what you're saying.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bill5614 said:


> I have a 2005 m6 and my traction control works great. _*But occasionally it'll do exactly what you're saying*_.


Which means it doesn't work great......


----------

